# Source for Pre-Generated Characters



## Retreater (Jun 8, 2012)

So I am DMing a 6th or 7th level adventure in a couple of weeks, thrown at me very spur of the moment for a group of friends I haven't seen for a few years who are notoriously rules-lawyery. To make matters worse, I've been out of 3.5 and Pathfinder for also a couple of years AND I need to come up with an original adventure AND my rulebooks are currently in deep storage. 

Can somebody help direct me to some pre-generated characters? (The players also don't have time/interest to make their own characters.) I know the Adventure Paths and modules have characters in the back. Any that would be good for pick up and play (not weird combinations that would require a lot of rules look up)?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd recommend Hero Labs as you can get some pre-gens from there as well as NPCs. If you want free ones, I'd just use some Google-fu to look them up as there are plenty of guys out there who build characters/NPCs and post them to their google-docs and whatnot.

Here's a few sites I found:
PFS Pre-gens
RPG Net
NPC Gallery
NPC Generator


----------



## SkredlitheOgre (Jun 9, 2012)

This might be an option as well:

NPCs - Pathfinder_OGC


----------

